# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Mẹo chữa chứng táo bón an toàn 2018

## viet_lequang

Chứng táo bón tác động trầm trọng tới chất lượng cuộc sống của con người có những diễn đạt như cảm giác đầy bụng, đầy tương đối, đau ở vùng bụng, hay đánh hơi, buồn nôn, tâm trạng kém, cảm giác mệt mỏi, giảm khả năng lao động. Đôi khi chứng táo tón gây hội chứng rối loàn thần kinh - luôn lo sợ và luôn nghĩ về trạng thái bệnh của mình, nghĩ rằng bệnh càng ngày càng nặng, chẳng thể chữa khỏi.

thực tiễn thì táo bón giả dụ để lâu ngày cũng gây ra các hệ lụy nguy hiểm như bệnh trĩ, nặng hơn sẽ bị biến chứng thành ung thư ruột.
với phổ biến nguyên cớ dẫn tới hiện tượng táo bón. Trong Đó, nguyên nhân táo bón do chức năng chiếm tỷ lệ rộng rãi nhất.
Đây là nguyên nhân do chế độ ăn uống, chế độ sinh hoạt, thuốc uống và bệnh toàn thân. Việc ăn ít chất xơ, ăn ngọt nhiều, uống ít nước, thói quen đi cầu ko đúng giờ, ít đi lại thể dục sẽ dễ gây ra táo bón.
Bài thuốc hay chữa khỏi bệnh táo bón nặng chỉ trong vài ngày
Táo bón là tình trạng đi ngoài phân cứng, số lần đi tiêu ít hơn thông thường. Táo bón không quá nguy hiểm nhưng kéo dài gây ảnh hưởng tới sinh hoạt và gây mất tự tín cho người bệnh.
Đa phần các người bị táo bón là do không uống đủ nước trong ngày. Uống ko đủ nước dẫn tới giảm tỷ lệ nước trong thành phần của phân và gây táo bón. Thường nhật trong thành phần của phân cất khoảng 75 - 78% nước. Nếu tỷ lệ nước trong phân giảm xuống còn 50% đã khiến khối phân khó khăn chuyển động theo đại tràng, còn ví như tỷ lệ nước trong phân xuống còn 20% thì khối phân hoàn toàn bị tắc. Khuyến cáo, mỗi ngày uống khoảng một,5 - 2 lít gồm nước có canh và nước uống ở những dạng khác nhau (nước đun sôi để nguội, nước chè, nước hoa quả...). Nếu mang lề thói đi đi ngoài buổi sáng thì ngay sau lúc ngủ dậy uống 1 cốc nước lạnh (nước sôi nguội, nước khoáng, nước quả) sẽ có tác dụng kích thích nhu động ruột.
không những thế, việc tiêu dùng những loại thuốc như thuốc chống trầm cảm, chống co giật, thuốc điều trị Parkinson, trị cao huyết áp, thuốc giảm đau, thuốc điều trị đau bao tử cũng mang thể gây nên táo bón. “Ngoài ra, các bệnh như tiểu con đường, chấn thương cột sống, tai biến mạch máu não, bệnh nhược giáp... Cũng là nguyên do gây ra táo bón cho bệnh nhân”.
tuy nhiên, táo bón cũng thường xảy ra khi tổn thương thực thể ở đại tràng khiến cho ruột già ko hoạt động co bóp hay giảm co bóp để đưa phân xuống trực tràng lỗ đít. Tổn thương vùng ống lỗ đít và các cơ vùng sàn chậu khiến phân ứ đọng ở bóng trực tràng cũng dễ dẫn đến táo bón.
bí quyết chữa táo bón bằng mẹo
sử dụng hai ngón tay (ngón trỏ và ngón giữa) lăn nói quanh nói quẩn miệng độ vài ba phút - khoảng độ 200 vòng, táo bón sẽ được giải quyết.
cách lăn như sau: lăn trong khoảng mép phải vòng lên môi trên sang mép trái. Lăn tiếp vào phía dưới và giữa môi dưới rồi kéo thẳng xuống ụ cằm (hình thành một dấu hỏi lớn chiếm 3/4 quành miệng). Nhớ lăn trong khoảng phải qua trái mới nhuận tràng, hết táo bón. Ngược lại lăn trong khoảng trái qua phải, sẽ càng táo bón hơn đấy.
Tìm hiểu chi tiết: *[replacer_a]*

----------

